# Sheep are sagging head to the ground



## Fowler

Now normally I would say 3 of my ewes are possibly going into labor, they are not their cheerie selfs today, I got home from work and they did not greet me. They are hanging inside the barn with heads pointed down and twitchimg their wool like to shrugg off a fly...there is no flys. and hubbering in the corners, But my "Blind baby" wether (yes that is his name)is also doing the same thing.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Callieslamb

Are they eating?

I had some last year that went off their feed a few weeks before they lambed. They were housed at a friend's house. thankfully, she knew they were (I think she called it Toxemia?) - where they can't eat enough to keep up with the growth of their babies. i visualized it as similar to ketosis in a milk cow. The friend dosed them with a glucose - glycol med and they slowly came back to full health and all delivered easily. 

I am not sure if this is what you are facing but your description reminded me of what we went through last year.


----------



## Fowler

Callieslamb said:


> Are they eating?
> 
> I had some last year that went off their feed a few weeks before they lambed. They were housed at a friend's house. thankfully, she knew they were (I think she called it Toxemia?) - where they can't eat enough to keep up with the growth of their babies. i visualized it as similar to ketosis in a milk cow. The friend dosed them with a glucose - glycol med and they slowly came back to full health and all delivered easily.
> 
> I am not sure if this is what you are facing but your description reminded me of what we went through last year.


Good advice, I have never heard of this before, I just came in from the barn and they had finally came out to greet me, and they showed slightly more enthusiasm when I gave them their goodnite grain snack. But I know it's a trick, I spend a lot of time outside with them and they are not quite right today. 
I am also a mother hen when it comes to them,


----------



## VA Shepherd

Toxemia does make them droopy, but if your wether is doing it too, it's less likely. The twitching/shrugging thing seems strange, I'm not sure what's going on there. I would probably suspect some kind of parasite first, have you wormed them lately? That's really just a guess, though.


----------



## Fowler

VA Shepherd said:


> Toxemia does make them droopy, but if your wether is doing it too, it's less likely. The twitching/shrugging thing seems strange, I'm not sure what's going on there. I would probably suspect some kind of parasite first, have you wormed them lately? That's really just a guess, though.


yes Ma'am all is wormed, maybe its the soon to be change in the weather, I hope they are back to normal in the morning, I have seen this in them before when they are fixin to lamb, but the wether is throwing me off, plus the ewes arent due for another 3 weeks.:shrug:


----------



## Ross

Kind of a shot in the dark but the dropping heads and lack of enthusiasm sort of (and I do mean only sort of) point to pasteurella pnuemonia. No coughing its a virulent bacteria that fills their lung with fluid until they die. Odd all would have it though. Could they have gotten into new feed or off feed? What conditon are they in, and have you checked their condition score?


----------



## bergere

Do they have any discharge coming from the nose?


----------



## Fowler

bergere said:


> Do they have any discharge coming from the nose?


No ma'am...I am up late to keep an eye on them before heading off to bed.


----------



## bergere

The only time I have seen sheep, do what you describe is when they have nose bots.
Some times you see discharge, sometimes not. They will drop their nose to the ground, twitching their wool and some times stamping their feet because they had no way to get the things out of their nasal passages.
They will also tend to hide the shade or a corner some where hoping to get some relief.


----------



## Slev

Let's see, you're in Texas... I can't find my Laura Lawson books, those would really help, try to pick both up when you have a chance. My thought would be: When in doubt, reworm them, BUT WITH SOMETHING ELSE THIS TIME, and LA200, (I found the new LA 300...) But as always, be sure to make sure you can give to them while preggers..) I always hate offering medical advice, as that's my wife's field...


----------



## Bearfootfarm

With several sick all at once, I'd suspect something food related.

http://ag.ansc.purdue.edu/sheep/ansc442/Semprojs/2002/neurological/listeriosis.htm

Listeriosis:



> The animal can show signs of confusion, walking in circles "circling", uncoordinated movements, inability to eat or drink, fever, and *depression*. You may also see *drooping of the ears*, protrusion of the tongue, holding of the head to one side of the body, and possible excessive salivation. When animals begin to show these clinical signs and symptoms death can occur within a couple of days. In sheep, listeriosis often times causes abortion at 12 weeks or later, encephalitis, and retained placentas.



Treat with either:



> Oxytetracycline 200 mg/mL (Biomycin200), 5 mL/l00 pounds SC once or twice a day for at least 5 days. Do not slaughter for 45 days.
> Penicillin, 10 mL/1OO pounds once or twice a day for at least 5 days. Do not slaughter for 21 days.



http://www.sheep.cornell.edu/research/csf/sops/health/listeriosis.html

In late gestation they should be getting at least a pound of grain each per day to prevent pregnancy toxemia


----------



## Fowler

I had this happen to me before, I looked this up on my calendar...I had the vet come out and he gave them a Vitamin B shot? and another dose of ivermectin which by looking at their eyes they didnt need. But gave it to them anyway, and the next day they where fine. I am just wonder what keeps causing it.

Slev.... I have never heard of LA300

Ross..... what do you mean by? What conditon are they in, and have you checked their condition score? Excuss my ignorance...in my point of view fat, healthy, playful, loves getting petting everyday, no runny noses, poop is fine, no change in feed, same amount of hay everyday. Like I said excuss my ignorance to your question

Barefoot...the only thing they might have gotten into(Maybe) is the new puppies dog food inside their pen...when I am at work my daughter lets the puppies out of their pen and does not shut it. The puppies eat AVODerm...hmmmmm..


----------



## Ross

What I mean is none of that information is in the first post. Its easier to help when you have details. I rather agree with Bearfootfarm that when everyone is affected suddenly you have a feed problem. Which is where I ended my last post, tell me about their condition and any changes in feed. I'm not familiar with nasal bot but since worming fixed this problem before and Bergere has seen it and the symptoms would seem to match I thinking worming is your answer. I would call my vet to ask why it keeps happening as you might be able to stop it before it starts.


----------



## Fowler

Ross said:


> What I mean is none of that information is in the first post. Its easier to help when you have details. I rather agree with Bearfootfarm that when everyone is affected suddenly you have a feed problem. Which is where I ended my last post, tell me about their condition and any changes in feed. I'm not familiar with nasal bot but since worming fixed this problem before and Bergere has seen it and the symptoms would seem to match I thinking worming is your answer. I would call my vet to ask why it keeps happening as you might be able to stop it before it starts.


Thanks Ross, and yes I should have added more details I always assume everyone can read my mind....lmao

They seem friskie this morning like nothing was wrong with them last night. Being an over protected shepherd, drives me insane sometimes. Four of them were acting weird last nite, and now they want me to think I am crazy...lol...I may worm them when I get home after calling the vet because the are expecting. The only thing other then them eating possible dog food is that they are eating the new grass low to the ground in their paddock. Because I have not let them out to the field yet, due to their is nothing out there...also I have puppies in with them now and there is puppie poo..now in there paddock.

Thank you all for your advice and giving me information that I didnt know..I will update their status tonite.


----------



## Fowler

FYI...the culprit was stickers...sand spurs.....it pokes them..and they try to shake it off, put head down hide in corners just like they are trying to escape flys. So I am shearing or trying to shear them soon...I picked off all I could.

Jezzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## bergere

Fowler said:


> FYI...the culprit was stickers...sand spurs.....it pokes them..and they try to shake it off, put head down hide in corners just like they are trying to escape flys. So I am shearing or trying to shear them soon...I picked off all I could.
> 
> Jezzzzzzzzzzzzz


Ouch... 
Glad you figured out what was going on.


----------



## eieiomom

Ouchy ! 

Had first time experience with those evil things while recently visiting my daughter in Florida, not fun at all, feel badly for those sheep !

I was guessing you were dealing with nasal bots or some sort of flies.


~Deb


----------



## kabri

I've never heard of nasal bots, maybe I should start a new post on it? I've seen my sheep do that head down, twitch and foot stomp, but it's always in summer time.


----------



## bergere

Nose bot Fly in sheep

Adult -- The sheep nose bot is a hairy, yellowish, bee-like fly about the size of a common horse fly. Adults are 12-14 mm in length but are rarely seen.
Egg -- Within female fly.

Larva -- When fully grown, larvae are 20 to 30 mm long.

Pupa -- Pupae are found in the soil.

BIOLOGY

- Sheep bot flies are found throughout the continental United States.
- Sheep bot flies use sheep and goats as hosts.

- In parasitized animals, there may or may not be discharge from the nostrils, shaking of the head, gritting of the teeth, Twitching of their wool, running for Shade and putting their head down.
Sadly have seen this when I brought some new sheep to my place and had to treat them.

Life History -- The adult female fly is active during summer and early fall but can be year round in the warmer climes. Eggs are retained in the body until they hatch. Flies deposit as many as 500 larvae in the nostrils of sheep. The larvae then move up the nasal passages to the nasal and frontal sinuses. The larvae remain in the sinuses for 8 to 10 months and then are sneezed out of the nostrils. The larvae pupate in the soil with the pupal period lasting 3 or more weeks, depending on temperature. Adults then emerge from the pupae and may live as long as 28 days.


----------



## kabri

Wow, thanks for the info! I"ve seen our sheep do this, but never any discharge. Now I know and will keep some ivermec on hand to treat them!


----------



## eieiomom

Black flies or knats can also cause a similar reaction being described, except not the health problems associated with the Bots.
Very annoying and bothersome to sheep here during the summer months.

Deb


----------



## Amy S

Horses do the exact same thing when being bothered by bot flies- distracts them until they cant do anything but stare and twitch.:hobbyhors


----------

